# B13 performance tires and suspensión??



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Im going to change my stock 175-70 r13 tires, and rims, but need to know whats best on a B13 for performance and not looks.
Ill also change the coils, but not sure the height and stiffnes
What do you recomend??


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

search!


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

sno said:


> search!



Second!


----------



## ryan_pogi (Jul 25, 2004)

my suggestion, get the cheapest lightest 15" (rota slipstreams)
tires, either from michellin or Bridgestone (195/50) you wont go wrong.
coils, im using one of those H&R sports. 1.5 drop. stiff enough for track use.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I already searched and didnt find what i need.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

dburone said:


> Im going to change my stock 175-70 r13 tires, and rims, but need to know whats best on a B13 for performance and not looks.
> Ill also change the coils, but not sure the height and stiffnes
> What do you recomend??


If you're looking for opinions, everyone's opinion is going to vary.

If I were to do mine again:

13x9" Kodiak racing wheels
225/45R13 Hoosier Autocrossers
Ground Control coilovers 325#/250# springs
Koni inserts, Spec V up front, B13 in back, modified for more travel
Front and rear upper and lower chassis brace, rear upper brace
Progress rear sway bar, stock front sway bar

But, no matter how much I put into it, it's still just a freaking Sentra.

Check out my website for lots on "performance, not looks"

G


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Skinny G said:


> If you're looking for opinions, everyone's opinion is going to vary.
> 
> If I were to do mine again:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot that was good. 
Opinions do help. so go on.
Why did you use 13'' wheels??? i would go 14 or 15 with a low tire.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

dburone said:


> Thanks a lot that was good.
> Opinions do help. so go on.
> Why did you use 13'' wheels??? i would go 14 or 15 with a low tire.


Running the shortest tire possible has a number of benefits.

1. Lowers the centre of gravity without messing up suspension/steering geometry

2. Raises the roll centre (with respect to the C of G) which reduces body roll slightly

3. Improves acceleration due to an increase in gearing

4. Improves acceleration due to a reduction in rotating weight

5. Improves braking due to an increase in mechanical advantage

6. Improves braking due to a reduction in rotating weight.

Downside? Doesn't have that same Bling-Bling factor, but you wanted performance not looks, right?

14" wheels do not have a very good selection of performance tires. 15" rims can get very light, but you still have a polar moment of inertia issue (more weight on the outside), and they just don't come short enough.

Unless you intend to do road racing or track days, you don't need brakes any bigger than what the car came with. Therefore, you do not need the larger rim size to clear the larger brakes. If you can lock the wheels up with the brakes right now, you have enough brakes. Run the shortest tires you can.

But that's just my opinion, and I'm sure to offend some numbnut.

Good luck.

G


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

G's list is not really suitable for a street car, especially the tires. His is set up for autocross.

To find specific imformation using the search feature, you have to think of specific questions.

15" wheels are a good size since you'll find the widest selection of tires to fit them and they aren't God-awful heavy. They are also required if you want to upgrade to better brakes. Be mindful of wheel weight when you shop; try to stay under 18 pounds per wheel. Read about "plus-sizing" on Tire Rack's web site.

Search for "hyperco" regarding springs. Search for "AGX" regarding struts. Search "ST (Suspension Techniques)", "Nu-Tech" or "Progress" regarding sway bars. Avoid Eibach Sprint or Sportline springs as they are too soft for their drop. The Sentra is not blessed with abundant suspension travel and those springs will have you bouncing off the bump stops too often.

For alignment, read Mike Kojima's article on www.se-r.net.


----------



## jerryeads (May 8, 2004)

*Tires & things*

I'll be darned. At LAST somebody wants to turn corners and not pose for hamburgers at the drive-in. More power to ya.
A number of folks (including me) have been getting up for the relatively new Falken Ziex512's, because Consumer Reports had rated them #1 in a new test. A few folks on the site have reported that they're 'squishy' - their turn-in is not precise. I looked at the 1010tires reviews on the tire and although the vast majority of folks rave about the tires, when they aren't happy, it's because of the turn-in characteristics. The tires apparently have a very soft sidewall. I'd thought we'd had the next ideal tire, but NO DICE. I wish; now I still don't know what I'm going to do.
As for the rest of it: 205/50-15, with 35mm or so offset wheels. Rota looks good, maybe OZ Superleggeras, main thing is get 'em light. Go see Mike Kojima's opinions on Sentra.net. Unless you have deep pockets and can go for GC's, GET ON THE LIST FOR THE HYPERCOILS and the conventional wisdom is for KYB AGX's. I'm curious whether the new adjustable Monroe Sports might be tough enough (it looks like they make them for some of our cars).
Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I finally changed the wheels and tires, y bought aluminum 14’ wheels and 195-60-14 tires and the car really changed, it turnes and stops like never before!!!


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

dburone said:


> I finally changed the wheels and tires, y bought aluminum 14’ wheels and 195-60-14 tires and the car really changed, it turnes and stops like never before!!!


how about the fuel consumption?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I wanted performance too so I got 15" Rage Breaker lightweight wheels with 195/50/15 Falken Ziex-512. Each wheel weights 32 lbs with the tire on. Handling is awesome comparing with the 13" hubs I had before. The old wheels weight 29 lbs each that's with the hubcap on. You could notice the gas gauge is going down a little bit faster....maybe cause I'm beating on this car ever since I got the new tire and wheel package


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

znamya said:


> how about the fuel consumption?


I didnt notice more consumption, but i still havent measured it right. The diameter is almost the same as the originals and there just 20mm thicker, i dont think its going to be afected.
Did you guys notice changes in econoomy??


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i wouldnt think u would be able to notice it at all like he said its only 20mm thicker and whatever that will take away the reduced weight will give back so you may be the same or even better than before but deff. not worse unless you get 22in. cromoly truck wheel spinners :loser: lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Twiz said:


> I wanted performance too so I got 15" Rage Breaker lightweight wheels with 195/50/15 Falken Ziex-512. Each wheel weights 32 lbs with the tire on. Handling is awesome comparing with the 13" hubs I had before. The old wheels weight 29 lbs each that's with the hubcap on. You could notice the gas gauge is going down a little bit faster....maybe cause I'm beating on this car ever since I got the new tire and wheel package


wheels look good but i would have gone for a 205 tire.....fills it up alittle more


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

*1992 sentra xe*



Twiz said:


> I wanted performance too so I got 15" Rage Breaker lightweight wheels with 195/50/15 Falken Ziex-512. Each wheel weights 32 lbs with the tire on. Handling is awesome comparing with the 13" hubs I had before. The old wheels weight 29 lbs each that's with the hubcap on. You could notice the gas gauge is going down a little bit faster....maybe cause I'm beating on this car ever since I got the new tire and wheel package


twiz, first of all your ride looks good, second i have a 92 sentra xe and i would like to set up my ride like yours, but without the splash guards, am just starting to fix my ride, i want to have a nice ride, i've search so many websites for some aftermarket parts that it's hard to pin-point any good modifications. can you give me some ideas or head me towards the directions you took to complete a great job. thanks your feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

*D2 dull suspension*

i just ordered me the D2 full coilover suspension.... has shocks, anyspring rate i wanted,coilover, and damper plates  for $875.00 and they are beautiful  :thumbup: just gotta wait 3-4 days


----------



## Jaemon (Apr 16, 2004)

Hmm, what a tease.


----------

